# Stock Markets



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

China Stock market has fallen and is closed for the second time this week
Wall Street is down because of China, and because of fears of North Korea's Nuke Test

Nothing else here,I'll just move along
China scraps its broken stock market circuit breaker - Quartz


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Top down control is the antithesis of markets. It is doomed to fail.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

There has to be some event in order to usher in a one world currency or new world dollar or "mark' that affects everybody


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I just looked at the title

China "SOCK" Markets


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I've made plenty of money in the markets. I have nothing to complain about.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I've made plenty of money in the markets. I have a lot to complain about.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> I've made plenty of money in the markets. I have a lot to complain about.


Has the complaining helped you financially ? Lol !


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Has the complaining helped you financially ? Lol !


Nope! No complaints there. LOL.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It looks to be a bear market. Get ready to sell those precious metals you paid dirt for. AND DON"T BUY OIL!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> ..AND DON"T BUY OIL!


I've been curious about this.
Standard investment thought is to buy low and sell high.
If it keeps going lower, wouldn't that mean it would be a good time to buy?
Or do you not foresee it ever raising up again?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I've been curious about this.
> Standard investment thought is to buy low and sell high.
> If it keeps going lower, wouldn't that mean it would be a good time to buy?
> Or do you not foresee it ever raising up again?


Wait a few weeks or even a year before buying, Stocks tend to drop a lot faster than they go up. during corrections although this is more of a world economy is weak than a US market correction.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Two things;

Mutual Funds (with long term track records)

and 

Cost Average


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Two things;
> 
> Mutual Funds (with long term track records)
> 
> ...


TWO THINGS??

Rice

and

Beans


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

and socks Military issue OD green.....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> TWO THINGS??
> 
> Rice
> 
> ...


Correct my little minion!

However I was going to qualify what I said earlier;

Mutual Funds and Cost Averaging is what I would have done had I not spent my money on two other things; Whiskey and Women!


----------

